# UEFA cup 06 November



## A_Skywalker (Nov 3, 2008)

Metalist Kharkiv v Hertha Berlin
 06/11/2008 17:00 GMT
  2.40 3.15 2.70 All Bets (2) 
Spartak Moscow v Udinese
 06/11/2008 17:00 GMT
  2.30 3.15 2.85 All Bets (2) 
VfB Stuttgart v Partizan Belgrad
 06/11/2008 17:00 GMT
  1.40 4.00 7.50 All Bets (2) 
Lech Poznan v Nancy
 06/11/2008 17:15 GMT
  2.35 3.15 2.80 All Bets (2) 
Feyenoord v CSKA Moscow
 06/11/2008 18:30 GMT
  2.55 3.15 2.55 All Bets (2) 
Wolfsburg v Heerenveen
 06/11/2008 18:45 GMT
  1.50 3.75 6.00 All Bets (2) 
Benfica v Galatasaray
 06/11/2008 19:30 GMT
  1.75 3.25 4.50 All Bets (2) 
AC Milan v Braga
 06/11/2008 19:45 GMT
  1.181 5.75 13.00 All Bets (2) 
Ajax v Zilina
 06/11/2008 19:45 GMT
  1.35 4.20 8.00 All Bets (2) 
Manchester City v Twente
 06/11/2008 19:45 GMT
  1.40 4.00 7.25 All Bets (3) 
Santander v Schalke 04
 06/11/2008 19:45 GMT
  2.50 3.10 2.65 All Bets (2) 
Slavia Prague v Aston Villa
 06/11/2008 19:45 GMT
  2.80 3.20 2.30 All Bets (2) 
St.Etienne v Rosenborg
 06/11/2008 19:45 GMT
  1.65 3.40 5.00 All Bets (2) 
St.Liege v Sevilla
 06/11/2008 19:45 GMT
  2.85 3.15 2.30 All Bets (2) 
Tottenham v Din. Zagreb
 06/11/2008 20:00 GMT
  1.45 3.90 6.50 All Bets (2) 
Valencia v FC Kbh.
 06/11/2008 20:30 GMT
  1.222 5.00 12.00 All Bets (2)


----------

